# Mcintosh MX-5000 High end



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am selling my Mcintosh MX-5000 in new condition and best price.
the device have been purchased on Jan 2011 from "sunlightltd" (in ebay) so it is new! and inbest condition!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mcintosh-MX...r_Audio_In_Dash_Receivers&hash=item2c628143aa


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sold


----------

